# Questions about fork size.



## Jason85 (Jul 9, 2020)

Was wondering if I could but forks from a schwinn breeze on to a Schwinn hollywood?

Sent from my G60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason85 (Jul 9, 2020)

Pictures of it. I found it by a dumpster. It had no rear wheel and half fender.








Sent from my G60 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 9, 2020)

You can but why?  The Breeze is a lightweight and that Hollywood looks like a middleweight having a slightly wider fork.


----------



## Jason85 (Jul 10, 2020)

So it could be two tone. With authentic part's. Was thinking a yellow schwinn saddle too. Grips or chainguard yellow too.

Sent from my G60 using Tapatalk


----------

